# New Job- What to Wear



## Superleerin (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi All, I appreciate any advice/pictures you can give on fashion for my new job. I will be working as a director for an animal shelter. Needless to say, there will be cats and dogs everywhere, there isn't an administrative area or separate building. Most of the staff wears jeans and tshirts but I want to be a bit dressier than that. Occasionally I will need to meet with vendors and will bring a suit to the office to change as needed but also want to look casual but appropriate if there are impromptu meetings. I am also concerned about wearing washable fabrics and ballerina flats as I may need to jump in and help in the kennel as needed. Oh, I also don't want to pay a ton of money for clothes because I am pretty sure muddy paws and fur will be an everyday thing. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## jessicawatsonus (Aug 25, 2014)

I am living in India, here married women love to wear designer sarees and salwar suits, while the teenagers go with pant, shorts, anarkali salwar suits.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Aug 25, 2014)

I would think that khakis and even dark jeans would be nice.  Button-ups or anything with a low neckline that a doggy paw could tear open or bring down would be bad, so I would recommend polos and other semi-casual attire. Flats definitely sound like a good choice there, but you might want dressier sneakers (I would wear Converse, they are easy to wash) if you need more foot protection.  I think what would be most important would be keeping changes of clothes in your office, and a wardrobe that is very mix-and-match-able so that you don't fret that things don't look good together if you need a quick change.  

Congrats on your new job   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daisyhumphery (Oct 17, 2014)

I think formal shirts and jeans can be a good option and also looks professional to wear. You can also wear a blazer over your womens shirts . Long skirts also give a formal look.


----------



## thequeenv (Oct 31, 2014)

Flare Jeans for women are a total glam. Check out more selection to mix and match at www.robecart.com. They ship for free, too!



daisyhumphery said:


> I think formal shirts and jeans can be a good option and also looks professional to wear. You can also wear a blazer over your womens shirts . Long skirts also give a formal look.


----------



## jennifern (Nov 21, 2014)

sounds like a smart casual environment? Perhaps somehting less formal, but classy looking i.e. dark jeans/leggings, boots with smart casual blazer, perfect for every day wear!


----------

